# my first try



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is my first ever try of this clip i need some help to make it better please X


Lottie before










during











After










Any help welcome xxxx


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, great job on growing hair. Adorable little one isn't she. The Complete Guide to Grooming Poodles by Shirley Kalstone. Mine has the red cover. You could borrow it from the library or maybe buy it second hand. Good luck.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW...you must have taken a lot of hair off of her! She looks nice.

I have that book that was suggested to you and used it religiously when I started grooming my own spoos. It's a great reference book to keep open while you are grooming.
_


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Hi, great job on growing hair. Adorable little one isn't she. The Complete Guide to Grooming Poodles by Shirley Kalstone. Mine has the red cover. You could borrow it from the library or maybe buy it second hand. Good luck.


I have this book too!! 
DEFINITELY worth every dollar.. I bought mine off of Amazon, so it was about half of the retail price, and new!

It guides you step-by-step on grooming each area of the poodle body, what comb/blade to use, the direction to groom in, etc.. with TONS of detailed step--by-step pictures to show you what each "stage" should look like.

I, too, am a beginner at grooming .. so I totally understand what you're going through with the whole clipping process! I hope your first clipping was fun and pleasant, like mine were with my standards.. and know that it only gets better from you, and you gain more confidence and experience!

I also learned more grooming through videos on YouTube.. there's this one tutorial from expertvillage, I believe.. and they too, do each step with you. So it was a great way to understand further after reading it.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Is this the best book to get
Amazon.com: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell Reference Books) (0785555028081): Shirlee Kalstone: Books


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

Or this one
Amazon.com: The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book (9780876052679): Shirlee Kalstone, Larry Kalstone, Marty Wolfson: Books


Plus is there anything I can do to make her better, and omg yes there was loads of hair on the table I was a bit gutted lol


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the first one you showed.. and I think they might actually be the same, just different editions because they have the same author, ..but I could be wrong!!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Those are different editions of the same book (I have them both). The one with the photographs on the cover is the newest one, but the older version has some fun retro styles in it.

The newer edition is more up to date, has better artwork, and generally is an improvement on the old one, IMO. It is the one that has more info on the Scandinavian clip and other Euro styles.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Just out of curiosity to the people who groom their poodles themselves, HOW LONG did it take you before you were able to clip their feet well??

I guess I've clipped my poodles feet a total of three times so far... it's definitely my LEAST favourite part of grooming. I would rather pluck their ear hairs!!

I've read the book.. watch videos.. even had a one-on-one with my groomer, so I'm just wondering how much "practice" it took everyone else before they were able to perfect the "clean feet" shave?


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

caboodles said:


> I've read the book.. watch videos.. even had a one-on-one with my groomer, so I'm just wondering how much "practice" it took everyone else before they were able to perfect the "clean feet" shave?


Caboodles, I am going on my 13th year as a professional groomer, and I still hate feet. It's one of the hardest things to learn to do well and fast. I remember when I first started, I would have to factor in at least twenty extra minutes on a groom that needed clean feet, use a ton of Cool Lube, switch out hot blades with cool ones constantly, etc.

These days I can do it in five minutes or so (depending on how cooperative the dog is), now that a very large percentage of my clientele are poodles and I'm doing almost every day. But I still hate it! I love the look though, so on and on it goes.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

OHHH, I know!! I think the first time I spent a good 30 minutes on my dog's feet, being super careful not to cut him somehow and to make it a pleasant experience!! I think now, maybe I've cut my time down by 10 minutes.. but even still. .. in between the toes and foot pads.. least favourite part!

I love the look as well.. plus it's overall general benefit to the dog and their hygiene.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I both books also. I use both of them for reference._


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont think you too off NEARLY enough fur on the body and legs....Your top line (which you want to make look higher) would look alot higher if you took hair off the belly....You need to tighten the whole thing up alot.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know anything.................but I DO KNOW, that she is beautiful

p.s. i am new to grooming as well, so i understand.


----------



## Poodleone (Apr 13, 2011)

lavillerose--just curious--what clipper and blade do you choose after 13 yrs?


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

lavillerose said:


> Caboodles, I am going on my 13th year as a professional groomer, and I still hate feet. It's one of the hardest things to learn to do well and fast. I remember when I first started, I would have to factor in at least twenty extra minutes on a groom that needed clean feet, use a ton of Cool Lube, switch out hot blades with cool ones constantly, etc.
> 
> These days I can do it in five minutes or so (depending on how cooperative the dog is), now that a very large percentage of my clientele are poodles and I'm doing almost every day. But I still hate it! I love the look though, so on and on it goes.


You mean 20 minutes per foot, right? It takes me a good hour to hour and a half to do my spoos feet, ugh, and still they don't look like they did when I first took him home from the breeder, all perfect and hairless.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Poodleone: I use Andis AGC2 clippers, though I have used Osters previously. IMO Osters are heavy and the housing gets way too hot, although the last time I used them was several years ago, they may have improved them since. And the blade depends on the dog. On standards, I typically use #10, #15 and sometimes #30 for feet, while on minis and toys I usually use #30 or #40. There are some dogs I'll give "false clean feet", where the dog is either too wiggly or too sensitive for a real shave, so I run a #10 over the top with the grain, do the pads, and just scissor as well as I can between toes. Doesn't look as clean, but it still mimics the look.


PoodleMomAnew: LOL, no, back when I was training I needed 20 - 30 minutes for all four feet (in a work situation you can't take all day one one dog, you usually have 6 to 8 other dogs you have to get done too). Now I can do all four in about 5 minutes. Back then I worked in a shop that kept dogs there all day, but nowadays I work start to finish and I'm expected to turn out an entire groom (bathing and drying included) in two hours or less, so I _have_ to be fast and thorough.

But it takes a lot of practice. It takes longer when you only have to do it every few weeks on your own dog. A pretty large majority of my clients these days are poodles or poodle mixes. There are days when I have to shave feet on 4 or 5 clients a day, so I get lots of daily practice. I don't claim to get it absolutely show ring perfect either, but I guess I do all right.

I have to say though, now that I finally have my own poodle puppy, I think I'm getting even better. You never stop learning.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

vickylou said:


> Thanks guys
> Is this the best book to get
> Amazon.com: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell Reference Books) (0785555028081): Shirlee Kalstone: Books


i have this one. i've yet to groom on my own, but am about ready to do the FFT. this book is addictive when you start reading it. excellent book.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Feet get easier, I feel I am better at doing Panda's feey now, I have only done them less than 10 times but I am much better at it now! I dont get is 100% perfect between the toes but on top and bottom they look fine. I do struggle a little with his back feet but I think that might be because he has floppy back feet. Its the face I still find hard, I can finally get it smooth but I cant seem to get it very short. I guess Practice makes perfect and I do enjoy grooming him.


----------

